# Powdered cheese



## GrantsKat (Jul 22, 2008)

I know this may sound weird but.... I have about 10 packets of the powdered cheese that comes in the mac & cheese boxes, any suggestions on what to do with it?


----------



## sattie (Jul 22, 2008)

Ummmmm... why do you have so many packets?  I'm more curious as to how you come to have so many!!!  

As for what to do with them... sprinkle of freshly baked or fried chips... or maybe popcorn???


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 22, 2008)

I have so many because my hubby makes 2 boxes at once but only uses one packet of cheese, because my 5 yr old likes his noodles plain...yes its weird


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 22, 2008)

Maybe bake them into a loaf of bread one at a time??


----------



## miniman (Jul 22, 2008)

Sprinkle then onto various things - pizza, lasagna (or incorporate into the sauce). You could make a pesto type sauce for pasta. Whip up with butter & garlic and make garlic & cheese bread, top bruschetta.

Some ideas off the top of my head.


----------



## sattie (Jul 22, 2008)

miniman said:


> Sprinkle then onto various things - pizza, lasagna (or incorporate into the sauce). You could make a pesto type sauce for pasta. Whip up with butter & garlic and make garlic & cheese bread, top bruschetta.
> 
> Some ideas off the top of my head.


 
Those are some good ideas!


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 22, 2008)

you could sell them on ebay; people looove that stuff !


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 22, 2008)

miniman said:


> Sprinkle then onto various things - pizza, lasagna (or incorporate into the sauce). You could make a pesto type sauce for pasta. Whip up with butter & garlic and make garlic & cheese bread, top bruschetta.
> 
> Some ideas off the top of my head.


 
Thanks!! Im liking the garlic & cheese bread idea alot!!


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 22, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Maybe bake them into a loaf of bread one at a time??


 
Funny you should suggest that...I was just searching the threads  yesturday on how to make bread!! I never have and I really want to try it, but Im still intimidated about it


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh don't be, I was too. 
Once you start you can't stop.... really....
I even had to get a job just so I could make more DOUGH!!!


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 22, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Oh don't be, I was too.
> Once you start you can't stop.... really....
> I even had to get a job just so I could make more DOUGH!!!


 


I may try it this week once I get the ingredients I need, I have to find the easiest recipe first!


----------



## luvs (Jul 22, 2008)

popcorn, or 2 packets fer extra-delish macaroni & cheese.


----------



## B'sgirl (Jul 22, 2008)

Sell them to me!!!!!!!!!!!! My son can't have gluten so I buy corn or quinoa noodles, but none of them come with cheese packets! (Are they gluten-free?)


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jul 22, 2008)

Start some sort of contest here and make the packets the grand prize.


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 22, 2008)

B'sgirl said:


> Sell them to me!!!!!!!!!!!! My son can't have gluten so I buy corn or quinoa noodles, but none of them come with cheese packets! (Are they gluten-free?)


 
I have no idea if they are gluten free, they dont have any ingredients listed on the packet, but they have come from various brands of mac & cheese. If I knew for sure I'd be happy to mail them to you


----------



## B'sgirl (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm dead serious--I'll buy them from you, pay shipping and everything. My son is soooo bored with his food! (I'm pretty sure all those are gluten free. People on Celiac.com use them all the time from various brands).


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 22, 2008)

LOL....you wouldnt need to pay me, silly! If you want, PM me where to mail them to, I'll send them as soon as I can get to the post office!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 22, 2008)

Buy a box of elbow macaroni and make more mac and cheese.


----------



## GB (Jul 22, 2008)

Sprinkle on veggies.


----------



## redgriller (Jul 22, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Buy a box of elbow macaroni and make more mac and cheese.


 
We have a winner! 

I'd also suggest putting the powder in mashed potatoes and on baked potatoes.


----------



## blissful (Jul 22, 2008)

I buy pounds of the cheddar cheese powder....because...when we were growing up, my mom would let us make popcorn, then put butter on it and then sprinkle the orange cheese on it, yum! Now I have my son's addicted to it too. And we like parmesan cheese on buttered popcorn too--we  had that for dinner last night *bad mom*~Bliss


----------



## Jeff G. (Jul 22, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> I know this may sound weird but.... I have about 10 packets of the powdered cheese that comes in the mac & cheese boxes, any suggestions on what to do with it?



Popcorn!!
French fries...


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 22, 2008)

If you've ever had the biscuits at Red Lobster, I think that's what they put in.
And I think they are good. My biscuits come out like SINKERS! I think I work the dough too much.

My idea; after your scrambled eggs start to come together, sprinkle alittle over the top.
​


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 22, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Buy a box of elbow macaroni and make more mac and cheese.


 

For that matter, have DH make a box of mac and cheese for himself and cook some separately purchased macaroni for the little one.


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 23, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> For that matter, have DH make a box of mac and cheese for himself and cook some separately purchased macaroni for the little one.


 
Lol, thanks Andy, but I was looking for suggestions other than the obvious

Thank you everyone for your ideas!!!!!!!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 23, 2008)

I remember a boss of mine making chip dip with powdered cheese, a carton of sour cream and a bottle of salsa.


----------



## blissful (Aug 14, 2008)

sparrowgrass said:


> I remember a boss of mine making chip dip with powdered cheese, a carton of sour cream and a bottle of salsa.


 
Your boss was McGyver?


----------



## pacanis (Aug 14, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Buy a box of elbow macaroni and make more mac and cheese.


 
The voice of reason.
Not to be confused with Kathe's husband 

I love plain pasta, too, but it never occurred to me to cook the pasta out of a box of mac and cheese and leave the cheese packet. That's probably a good thing 

If it hasn't been suggested (I didn't read page three), mix in a packet or two with a meatloaf.

oops, just saw the date....


----------



## luvs (Aug 14, 2008)

blissful said:


> Your boss was McGyver?


 

that would make a great food television show!
give hime a paperclip, string, & a few eggs, & he'll produce a beautiful souffle!!


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 14, 2008)

Blissful, where can you find just the powdered cheese?
I'd love to try them in scrambled eggs, or mashed potatoes.

GrantsKat, or B'sgirl, I'm sure the box has a toll-free 
# you could call and ask for Technical Services, or Product information. B's, tell them your situation and would like to buy their product, but........
Who know's maybe free samples, or coupons.              
Good luck.                                                                
​


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 14, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Blissful, where can you find just the powdered cheese?
> I'd love to try them in scrambled eggs, or mashed potatoes.


 
I haven't tried these personally, I bought my powdered cheese from King Arthur Flour.  I may order some from this link too.
The Spice House - Merchants of Exquisite Spices, Herbs and Seasonings


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 14, 2008)

Holy Cow, LC. What a list. What would I call the powdered cheese that we're speaking of here? Cheddar?

thanks for the lead.


----------



## blissful (Aug 14, 2008)

luvs said:


> that would make a great food television show!
> give hime a paperclip, string, & a few eggs, & he'll produce a beautiful souffle!!


 add some hand lotion, a drill with beater attachment, and a cigar, and he'll make an impecable eggs benedict with smoked ham.

I bought cheese powder two ways. One is cheddar cheese powder-just spray dried cheese, one is cheese powder but it has whey in it. You'll have to read the fine print of ingredients to know which one you are getting. I get it from waltonfeed.com and you can get both there. The other one I've tried is from a grocery off amazon.
Walton Feed delicious
Bulk Food Distributor, Wholesale Spices, Nuts, Chocolates and Candy Online thought about ordering from here
Amazon.com: 3 Bags 7.5 ounces White Cheese Powder: Gourmet Food best price, yummy too.


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks, Bliss. I'll check them out too.


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 14, 2008)

I think they have big jars of it at Sam's club too.... with the spices....
I always wondered who needs 6 lbs of cheese powder!!!!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 14, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I think they have big jars of it at Sam's club too.... with the spices....
> I always wondered who needs 6 lbs of cheese powder!!!!


 
the sam's club near me does not have it .  Not all sam's stock the same things.    If I bought the 6 lb one, I would keep maybe a pound in the fridge and the rest in the freezer.  I use them for mac and cheese, dip, popcorn , and other things I can't remember at the moment.  Now I remember.. some in a NYT bread dough and tried it in bread machine bread.


----------



## blissful (Aug 14, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I think they have big jars of it at Sam's club too.... with the spices....
> I always wondered who needs 6 lbs of cheese powder!!!!


Not that there's anything wrong with 6 lbs of cheese powder that share with family and friend. We are the ones that make cheese biscuits, crackers, put it on popcorn and in potatoes. Want some?  It's good stuff.


----------

